# È morto Eddie Van Halen



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

*Eddie Van Halen*, noto chitarrista e fondatore del gruppo *Van Halen*, è *morto *all'età di 65 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un cancro alla gola che si era trasferito al cervello.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eddie Van Halen*, noto chitarrista e fondatore del gruppo *Van Halen*, è *morto *all'età di 65 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un cancro alla gola che si era trasferito al cervello.


Triste e grave perdita. Tra l'altro, più volte ha combattuto contro questo male schifoso e ne era uscito vincitore, tranne stavolta purtroppo.

R.I.P.


----------



## Lambro (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ho letto una sua intervista dove diceva che il cancro gli era venuto sulla lingua, nell'esatto punto dove soleva tenere in bocca i plettri di ottone e rame.
Poraccio, che grandissimo chitarrista questo, uno dei più grandi della storia del rock.
RIP.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eddie Van Halen*, noto chitarrista e fondatore del gruppo *Van Halen*, è *morto *all'età di 65 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un cancro alla gola che si era trasferito al cervello.



ohhhhhhh ma scherziamoooooo


----------



## Zanc9 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ma no dai ma che ghezzo


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2020)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eddie Van Halen*, noto chitarrista e fondatore del gruppo *Van Halen*, è *morto *all'età di 65 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un cancro alla gola che si era trasferito al cervello.



mi spiace tantissimo. 

RIP


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Ottobre 2020)

Mitico chitarrista. Talmente mitico che ha partecipato all'album piu venduto di tutti i tempi cioè Thriller di Michael Jackson. Uno dei piu grand in assoluto della chitarra elettrica insieme a Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan ,Jimmy Page e pochi altri.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2020)

Grandissimo.

RIP


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2020)

ascolto e ho ascoltato molto quella roba la (musica made in california anni 80 per capirci) ma i Van Halen non li ho mai amati troppo...tuttavia lui era un'istituzione dell'hard rock

RIP


----------



## alcyppa (6 Ottobre 2020)

Minchia, è la seconda volta quest'anno (dopo Neil Peart) che torno a casa e ricevo brutte notizie da un video di Rick Beato.


L'influenza che ha avuto sulla musica rock Eddie la possono vantare in pochi.
Se poi circoscriviamo il tutto alla chitarra è davvero stato uno degli step fondamentali nel suo sviluppo.


Non so che dire, non è mai stato un mio idolo ma per vie traverse non fosse stato per lui probabilmente non avre mai iniziato a suonare.


Grazie.


----------



## davidelynch (7 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eddie Van Halen*, noto chitarrista e fondatore del gruppo *Van Halen*, è *morto *all'età di 65 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un cancro alla gola che si era trasferito al cervello.



Eruption mi ha insegnato il tapping ain't talking bout love uno dei primi riff imparati, grazie per la tua musica gigante.


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono documentari su documentari sulla sua dedizione nella ricerca del suono...uno dei primi credo a smontare gli amplificatori e modificare artigianalmente le valvole per ottenere la saturazione desiderata...ha fatto la storia


----------



## chicagousait (7 Ottobre 2020)

Il 2020 colpisce ancora


----------

